
Ask HN: Is there any software that can find a formula from inputs and outputs? - nathan_f77
I&#x27;m attempting to reverse engineer some formulas that control the position and size of some elements (in some PDF software that I want to emulate.) There are four output values: x and y coordinates (to center an element inside a box), and then two size values.<p>Is there any software where I can enter a list of inputs and outputs, and it can try to figure out the relationships and produce a formula? (I would also appreciate any human help with finding the formulas!)<p>Here are some example values as CSV:<p>Width, Height, x, y, size1, size2<p>18, 18, 2.853, 4.081, 14.532, 13.9943<p>18, 17.4733, 3.0844, 4.0028, 13.9849, 13.4675<p>26.9535, 27.4801, 3.164, 5.4875, 24.3802, 23.4781<p>58.0274, 32.2202, 16.6181, 6.1908, 29.3043, 28.2199<p>31.1669, 46.9672, 2.0307, 12.6383, 32.0399, 30.8543<p>59.6075, 55.394, 7.2542, 9.6522, 53.3091, 51.3365<p>(P.S. I&#x27;m not sure if there are some inaccuracies in the data since there was some manual copy&#x2F;pasting, so 90% accuracy would be fine.)
======
verdverm
Prioritized Grammar Enumeration

